# The Upgraded JQuery Version Of T-shirt Designer Tool, compatible with ipad, iphone



## harold (Mar 9, 2011)

The complete list of improvements is too long and therefore, just a few of the major changes have been discussed below. Check out what’s new in *T-shirt designer* updated jQuery compatible version:
*Improved multi-database support : *The enhanced database of new jQuery version of* online tshirt design* software acts like a Three-Tier system which allows you to access business logic related database on a PHP server. And, end user related database, which mainly include fonts, cliparts, pre-developed themes or templates, colors, text styles on the MySQL based server. Moreover, a new and improved database provides out-of-the-box support to the administrator which can b*e *easily accessed with a centralized control and maintain functionality of the tool as per the custom requirements. 
*CRUD operations :* The tool comes with a user-friendly front-end dashboard which allows end users to create, read, update and delete (CRUD) and Browse, Read, Edit, Add, Delete (BREAD) effortlessly with an ease of online. This *tshirt design software *enables end-users todesign your own tee shirt, add text, customize the artwork, special effects (scaling, flip, rotate, move and Zoom), see big preview option before final purchase, do multi color artwork editing, edit or delete artwork, easy photo uploading facility and lots more.
On the other hand, the all new and improved tshirt designer application bring a lot to the administrator. By leveraging its admin-panel features, an administrator can add/edit/delete any existing product or new product; assign product category, size, view; add/edit/delete existing or new special discount coupon; modify font text and color; add/edit/delete Font categories; manage User's account and images; check product-wise purchase register; view customer wise orders list and lots more. 
*Large user accessible data :* The latest version of jQuery powered *online t-shirt designer *comes with a large library of colors, attractive fonts, pre-loaded cliparts, ready-to-use design templates and lots more with an instant access to the end users. Anyone can create custom product designs by leveraging the tool’s large library or uploading artwork from their own desktop, customize it and order it. 
*Secured, fast and powerful tool :* The upgraded version of jQuery powered t-shirt designer application extends its security support to make the tool more secured, fast and user-friendly for an administrator as well as end users. 
*Better browser support* : It is highly supported in Safari, Google Chrome, Firefox Mozilla, Opera, and Internet Explorer.
*Highly responsive tool :* Flex based web applications require a Flash runtime, which is not supported by many mobile platforms. No worries. The brand new jQuery version of *t-shirt design application* is highly responsive and compatible with iPads, iPhones, Windows, Mac and Android devices are supported as well.
*Better performance :* The tool contains less code, which optimize performance of this tshirt designer and make sure it performs properly on all platforms. jQuery has been used intelligently to make it much more efficient and powerful. The tool is protected by SSL encryption to protect sensitive data.


----------

